# New rats rant!!



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Urge i'm so mad I just have to post!! So I adopted two 'male' rats from gumtree as they where being sold for free and I was worried someone might buy them for snake food. 

The plan was to keep them in quarantine and once the quarantine was over I would introduce them to my currently owned boys. So I picked them up in the make shift cage the lady had made (bird cage zip tied to a hamster cage) and brought them home. Turns out they're girls *rolls eyes* 

Not only that but they where being fed on cat food! They had a water dish that was so dirty I couldn't wash off the grime and their cage smelt so bad!! So did the rats, they actually smelt like a swamp! And one is so skinny  Probably from eating food that isn't nutritionally beneficial to its species!! 

In addition to all this both rats are sick so I've got a vet appointment for them tomorrow. To add to the stress the vet will only see one rat so we have to take both rats to seperate vets! 

So now I've got to get a new cage, pay for the vets, get them both spayed and pick up all new cage accessories! 

Even though it's a load of stress I'm happy I got them! At least now they'll get the proper care they deserve!!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

That's such a bummer, they're lucky to have you taking them in.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Poor ratties and poor you


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Good on you for taking them in, as someone who's also gotten rats off gumtree I can tell you my experience has been similar to yours


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Coffeebean- I'm so glad I got them when I did or god knows how much longer they would have suffered  It's been the first day of antibiotics for both rats and I can already see a huge difference! 

Rattielover965- I know I feel so bad for the poor babies  On the bright side there was a tv/documentary being shot at the vets I went to and they did an interview with me and Luna (or cass I can't decide on a name yet) so my ratties have gone from rags to riches XD 

Asteria- It sucks doesn't it  it's just so sad how people let animals suffer. I'm glad your gumtree rescue ratties have you now, it must be amazing for them to go from sub par care to amazing care! I can't wait to get my girls big cage, I'm picking one up later this week. They'll be shocked to have so much room to run XD


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Elise-R-R said:


> Coffeebean- I'm so glad I got them when I did or god knows how much longer they would have suffered  It's been the first day of antibiotics for both rats and I can already see a huge difference! Rattielover965- I know I feel so bad for the poor babies  On the bright side there was a tv/documentary being shot at the vets I went to and they did an interview with me and Luna (or cass I can't decide on a name yet) so my ratties have gone from rags to riches XD Asteria- It sucks doesn't it  it's just so sad how people let animals suffer. I'm glad your gumtree rescue ratties have you now, it must be amazing for them to go from sub par care to amazing care! I can't wait to get my girls big cage, I'm picking one up later this week. They'll be shocked to have so much room to run XD


Really? What's the name of the documentary?


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm not sure, something like 'the vets for our pets' hahaha. It's airing at the end of this year so I'm excited! One of the ladies producing it grew up with rats and LOVES them!! It was a great experience!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Its silly that you can only take one rat. My vet allows multiple animals, I can take my entire mischeif. They also saw my rat and my dog in one appointment.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh, that sounds horrible. But on the other hand, you may have just saved two rats! Good luck with them!


----------



## chemi (Jul 6, 2017)

Poor rats, the whole situation sounds so frustrating - though I'm glad they now have an owner who can take proper care of them.


----------

